# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Duero >  La CHD acomete desde hoy, con más de 600.000 euros, la reparación del azud del Pisuerga en Alar del Rey (Palencia)

## Embalses

26-01-2009 (Europa Press)Europa Press

La Confederación Hidrográfica del Duero (CHD) iniciará hoy los trabajos de reparación del azud del río Pisuerga en Alar del Rey (Palencia) que, con un coste de 600.393 euros, forman parte del Plan de Restauración Hidrológico Forestal que está acometiendo la CHD con el respaldo de la Junta de Castilla y León .

Según informaron a Europa Press fuentes de la Confederación, el acuerdo busca recuperar el entorno rural a través de una serie de actuaciones de restauración hidrológica, lucha contra la erosión y defensa frente a avenidas e inundaciones y serán financiados en un 70% por la Confederación Hidrográfica del Duero y en un 30 por ciento por la Junta de Castilla y León.

La actuación contempla la rehabilitación integral del azud e incluye la reparación del cuerpo de presa con dos capas diferentes de hormigón y la ejecución posterior de una capa superior de mampostería de piedra caliza similar a la existente.

Asimismo, la obra se rematará con la construcción de un pequeño cuenco amortiguador de la energía del agua y un refuerzo de piedra de escollera de más de 300 kilos para evitar arrastres y socavaciones.

Para ejecutar la obra es "imprescindible" el desvío del caudal del río, para ello se va a proceder a realizar una apertura parcial en la margen derecha del azud que supondrá un descenso del caudal del río pero que garantizará su mantenimiento.

En todo caso, para evitar posibles afecciones a la fauna de la zona el servicio territorial de Medio Ambiente de Palencia, que ha emitido un informe favorable de los trabajos, colaborará durante esta primera fase de la actuación con la CHD en aplicar las medidas oportunas con el fin de evitar posibles afecciones.

En la actualidad el estado de conservación del azud es "muy deficiente" a pesar de que a lo largo del tiempo se han ido efectuando pequeñas reparaciones parciales y ahora, con estos trabajos, lo que se conseguirá es la reparación integral del mismo.

Las obras de reparación se completarán con actuaciones de limpieza, retirada de vegetación y sedimentos que obstaculizan el cauce.

MARGEN IZQUIERDA DEL PISUERGA

Las obras de reparación del azud completan los trabajos ya ejecutados por la CHD en la margen izquierda del río a su paso por Alar del Rey para proteger a la localidad de posibles inundaciones en periodos de fuertes lluvias.

La actuación consistió en la corta, limpieza y retirada de restos vegetales y desbroces; el aumento de la sección hidráulica del cauce; la estabilización de los taludes y la colocación de una escollera; la revegetación del entorno fluvial con especies autóctonas y la reparación de las sendas.

Los trabajos, que tuvieron un coste de 823.195 euros fueron financiados en un 70 por ciento por la CHD y en el 30 por ciento restante por la Junta de Castilla y León en el marco del Plan de Restauración Hidrológico Forestal.

Ambas actuaciones no sólo evitarán los posibles desbordamientos del río sino que también mejorarán ambientalmente la zona para el uso y disfrute de los ciudadanos y de los muchos visitantes que a lo largo del año recibe la localidad, punto de arranque del Canal de Castilla.

----------

